# Cross-burning was for Halloween



## InfernoFudd (Aug 26, 2008)

Please delete if someone already posted this:

CANTON, Ohio - A man who burned a cross in front of his home says he was arrested in a misunderstanding over his Halloween decorations.

Thirty-six-year-old Shane Helson said he wanted to make his annual yard display more authentic and set fire to the T-shaped wooden cross so it would look more weathered.

The fire department responded Tuesday night, and a police complaint said Helson continued to spray lighter fluid on the wood after authorities arrived.

He pleaded guilty to having a disorderly house, a misdemeanor. Municipal Judge Mary Falvey fined Helson $100 and ordered him to complete 75 hours of community service. He is also barred from burning any more crosses on his display.

If Helson violates any conditions set by the court, he would have to serve 30 days in jail.

Helson is white, as is next-door neighbor Stephanie Blankenship. But her husband is black, and Blankenship says they have had problems with Helson and his roommate before and she feels intimidated.

I don't see this as a racial thing, but it was still pretty silly to burn it.


----------

